
Families will no longer be separated at border. But where are my clients’ kids? - dsr12
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/families-will-no-longer-be-separated-at-the-border-but-where-are-my-clients-kids/2018/06/20/9d9e59a0-74b6-11e8-805c-4b67019fcfe4_story.html
======
dsr12
You can read it in private/incognito mode.

~~~
erric
Using Brave and Chrome on mobile, I cannot.

------
hackerpacker
I left reddit cuz of the constant political trolls...

